# Finale Xbox Surface (Xbox 720) Hardware bekannt?



## NeRo1987 (6. November 2012)

*Bin gerade auf eine interessante Quelle gestoßen (siehe Anhang)*.

Angeblich sind das die finalen Xbox Spezifikationen, hört sich alles in allem sehr realistisch an, auch der Name würde passen (nicht Xbox 720 oder Next...)

Dazu ausgeliefert wird ein Xbox Tablet, ähnelt alles sehr dem WiiU Eingabegeräten.

Zieht man nun das neue Kinect 2-0 hinzu und die ersten Entwürfe für "Surround"-Gaming wie in den Gerüchten davor zur neuen XBox (PCGH News), ergibt das alles ein Bild.

Ebenfalls interessanter Link (Zusammenfassung):
http://www.wp7connect.com/2012/06/1...-roadmap-for-xbox-xtv-xbox-720-kinect-v2-etc/

Viel Spaß beim Diskutieren und Spekulieren!


----------



## ich111 (6. November 2012)

Meh, wenn das so sein sollte haben die Helden mal wieder beim Speicher gespart, aber gegenüber der aktuellen Generation eine deutliche Verbesserung


----------



## Quake2008 (7. November 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Meh, wenn das so sein sollte haben die Helden mal wieder beim Speicher gespart, aber gegenüber der aktuellen Generation eine deutliche Verbesserung


 
Du hast ne Ahnung.

6 kern Cpu mit Quad HT = 24 Threads und endlich Out order CPU / statt In order wie bei der 360 

4 GB System memory 

GPU ATi GCN 800mhz  1,4 Gb DDr 5


----------



## Citynomad (7. November 2012)

Ähm... die beiden Slides zeigen aber unterschiedliche Ausstattungen an. 
CPU-Frequenzen, GPU-Frequenzen, Speicher-Frequenzen und -Menge bei der GPU...

Daher wird mindestens eine von beiden ein Fake sein 

€: Dass da ne Mail von nem echten MS Angestellten drauf ist wirkt auf mich eher suspekt.

€: Optical Discs utilized for Movies will not be supported. o_O Ja nee, is klar. Film-BRs und -DVDs werden nicht unterstützt... wer's glaubt!


----------



## Pas89 (7. November 2012)

380W wäre aber ziemlich viel, falls das in irgendeiner Konsole der Fall sein sollte bin ich auch die Kühlung, Größe und Lautstärke gepannt. 

Die Hardware find ich für eine Konsole schon ausreichend, auch wenn es von mir aus noch mehr RAM sein könnte.
Und beide Folien haben unterschiedliche Austattungen, z.b. 4 bzw. 5GB Ram.

Edit: Zu spät.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (7. November 2012)

Also eine HDD mit 10K rpm in einer Konsole bezweifle ich mal sehr stark. Und 2 Hexacores als CPUs, gibt das nicht eventuel Synchronisationsprobleme?


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2012)

Auf HWLuxx (dessen Quelle The Verge ist) steht das es  eine Xbox Surfcae 7 Zoll Gaming Tablet zusätzlich geben wird.
Das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher, da MS bis jetzt keine mobile Konsole hat.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2012)

Das zweite ist definitiv ein Fake: Der große GCN (7950/7970) kommt garantiert nicht in ne Konsole


----------



## Heretic (7. November 2012)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Und 2 Hexacores als CPUs, gibt das nicht eventuel Synchronisationsprobleme?



Bitte was  . Wenn es den wirklich so seien sollte. Dann wird das schon ordentlich laufen. Zumal ich nicht glaube , dass von der Programmierung her die last anders verteilt wird wie beim PC.
Sprich. Kann das Programm mehr Kerne nutzen so rechnet der Kern das aus was er soll. Der 2 te CPU wird dann wahrscheinlich im Corebereich einfach als Core 7 8 9 usw bezeichnet und das wars.

Wir sprechen hier ja nicht von Multi GPU wo die Grakas abwechselt ein Bild Rendern


----------



## Citynomad (7. November 2012)

Sollte überhaupt eine der beiden Folien echt sein, dann ist es die erste (linke).

Wobei 2x6 IBM Power PC Kerne und ganz ohne ARM Kerne sich auch nicht mit den letzten Gerüchten decken und 5GB Main RAM auch etwas krumm wären...

1,2GB GPU-RAM ->320Bit sind irgendwie etwas krumm für ne AMD GPU, auch wenn es ein Custom Modell ist.


----------



## Zero-11 (7. November 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Das zweite ist definitiv ein Fake: Der große GCN (7950/7970) kommt garantiert nicht in ne Konsole


 Naja seit der HD2000 gibt es von AMD ja keine Monsterchips mehr.


----------



## ich111 (7. November 2012)

Aber überlege mal: Der angegebene Takt, die 1100 Stream Prozessoren, 384 Bit Speicheranbindung (und dazu 1,4GB Speicher, das geht nicht aus, es müssten 1,5 sein) und dann noch 1,1GHz Takt: Die TDP von dem einen Chip überschreitet das was in so einem kleinen Gehäuse möglich ist und dann kommt noch CPU, Spawas, HDD und der der ganze Kleinkram


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2012)

Beide Papers sind völliger Scheiß. 
Ich will ja echt niemanden zu Nahe treten, aber etwas logischer Menschenverstand und das Paper würde keine 10 Sekunden Beachtung finden.


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2012)

Kiddy-Wundschtraum.

Wie kann man nur so naiv sein?


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Kiddy-Wundschtraum.
> 
> Wie kann man nur so naiv sein?


 Hey, wenigstens ist das Paper eine ganze Größenordnung realistischer, als das alte Paper von der PS3 und darüber haben wir auch schon 7 Seiten diskutiert.


----------



## matty2580 (7. November 2012)

Obwohl die neuen Konsolen keine Hardwaremonster werden, machen solche Diskussionen trotzdem Spass...xD

Eine CPU von IBM halte ich aber auch für wahrscheinlich. Wenn MS auch eine APU nehmen würde, wären sich X-Box und PS 4 zu ähnlich.


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. November 2012)

22.2 Sorround Sound, natürlich.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2012)

Lustig aber mMn sicher Fakes, weitere werden bestimmt auch noch folgen  Träumen darf man ja


----------



## Rizzard (7. November 2012)

Vielleicht ist ja der Name Surface korrekt, dann stimmt wenigstens etwas.

Man müsste am Ende mal alle angeblichen Specs mit den finalen vergleichen. Da gibts bestimmt gravierende Unterschiede.
Von Quadcore zu 2xHexacore bis hin zu HD7970 zu HD6670 wäre wohl alles zu finden.


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> *Bin gerade auf eine interessante Quelle gestoßen (siehe Anhang)*.
> 
> Angeblich sind das die finalen Xbox Spezifikationen, hört sich alles in allem sehr realistisch an, auch der Name würde passen (nicht Xbox 720 oder Next...)
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich mir das alte Microsoft Logo auf dem einen Papier anschaue dann denke ich mal das es sich hier um eher ältere Infos handelt.
Und Microsoft Surface ist nicht die 720 Konsole, sondern das Gaming-Tablet.
Darüber hinaus wäre es schön, wenn die Infos in der News stehen würden und man nicht erst Bilder öffnen oder Links klicken muss. 

MfG


----------



## NeRo1987 (7. November 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Community,

wer die Folie links richtig lesen kann, hat schon paar Vorteile 

Das Xbox Surface ist kein Handheld bzw. Tablet im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern wird wie bei der WiiU als Controller eingesetzt...

kann mir auch vorstellen dass das gesamte Xbox Programm einfach Xbox Surface genannt wird.

22.2 Surround Sound gibt es sehr wohl, würde mich erst mal informieren:
22.2 surround sound - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Und 7950 könnte in bearbeiteter Form (stromsparen..) auch evtl. verbaut werden?

Naja schaun wir mal was wir dann nächstes Jahr tatsächlich bekommen...


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Eine CPU von IBM halte ich aber auch für wahrscheinlich. Wenn MS auch eine APU nehmen würde, wären sich X-Box und PS 4 zu ähnlich.


Aus meiner Sicht ist das nicht so wirklich ein Grund dagegen. Nur wegen "Ähnlichkeit" wird man nicht unbedingt für oder gegen ein Angebot entscheiden. 




NeRo1987 schrieb:


> 22.2 Surround Sound gibt es sehr wohl, würde mich erst mal informieren:
> 22.2 surround sound - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Und 7950 könnte in bearbeiteter Form (stromsparen..) auch evtl. verbaut werden?
> ...


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass es 22.2 nicht gibt, aber es gibt auch Quantencomputer, bin da skeptisch, ob so etwas in einer Xbox auftaucht. 

Eine 7950 kannst du voll vergessen. Es macht 0 Sinn einen Tahiti auf Pitcairn-Level abzuspecken, da nimmt man sofort Pitcairn und passt den an.


----------



## Razor2408 (7. November 2012)

Ich habe gerade die *echten* und finalen Daten von "Xbox Surface" erhalten. (Quelle geheim)


Two IBM Power'X' SCM's, 32 active cores per SCM  (Frequency 7.1GHz)
2x custom 28nm GPU by AMD (Engine frequency 3.2Ghz, Memory frequency 2GHz, 8GB GDDR5 memory, D3D11 + DX12(.1)/DX13/DX14 support)
Video Output: 1080p, 1200p, 1440p, 1600p, 3D, also 4K ultra High Resolution in Games @ 120Hz
System memory 16GB DDR3 LRDIMM at 2Ghz
16 MB L2 Cache per core
32 MB of FLR-L3 cache per core
256 MB PSRAM
Blu-ray 32x reader and 48x writer (Dual Layer)
HDD: 2TB (10K rpm)
Price: 299$  (299€)


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2012)

Da fehlt aber noch Maus und Tastatur in der Ausstattung, dann wäre es glaubwürdig. 

MFG


----------



## Locuza (7. November 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die *echten* und finalen Daten von "Xbox Surface" erhalten. (Quelle geheim)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die CPU ist viel zu schwach und 299€ wären extrem überteuert, ich glaube dir nicht.


----------



## Research (7. November 2012)

Und es ist keine 10k HDD sondern eine SSD mit 3TB!

BTT:
In anbetracht dessen wann die Entwicklung angefangen hat (vermutlich vor 3-5 Jahren) dürfte alles bis jetzt angegebene zu hoch angesetzt sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2012)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die *echten* und finalen Daten von "Xbox Surface" erhalten. (Quelle geheim)
> 
> 
> Two IBM Power'X' SCM's, 32 active cores per SCM (Frequency 7.1GHz)
> ...



Glaubwürdiger als der Startpost - ne Spass bei Seite


----------



## Spone (7. November 2012)

irgendwie klingt das ganze nicht wirklich realistisch


----------



## H@buster (7. November 2012)

Ich glaube nicht an die Echtheit der Folien.
Schon bei der 360 hat M$ den intelligenten Schritt gemacht den Speicher zu teilen.
Daher glaube ich eher an 4-8GB GDDR5 für das gesamte System.

Auch wie krumm die ganzen Zahlen sind ist sehr unglaubwürdig.


Aber wird sich zeigen, vielleicht überrascht mich M$ auch.


----------



## Temjin951 (7. November 2012)

Also meine ''Traumkonfig'' Sähe so aus :
CPU :
IBM PowerPC 8Core , 3.2 GHz , vier Threads pro Core , Out of Order
8 MB L2 Cache, 32 MB L3 Cache
GPU:
AMD Tahiti XT (28nm) 1,6 GHz GPU , 512Bit Speicheranbindung, dazu 4GB XDDR2 Ram (1,6GHz )

Dazu noch 4GB DDR3 1600 Ram,Sata 600, SSD 256 GB, Blu-Ray,11.2 Sorround Sound 

Und noch alles was das Herz begehrt 
Mir ist durchaus klar das das unrealistisch ist 

Dafür habe ich mich extra angemeldet


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. November 2012)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Du hast ne Ahnung.
> 
> 6 kern Cpu mit Quad HT = 24 Threads und endlich Out order CPU / statt In order wie bei der 360


 
da steht 2x 6 Kern CPU, müsstest das ganze nochmals verdoppeln. Wobei ich eher nicht davon ausgehe, dass das QuadHT mit verbaut wird, HT macht auf einer Konsole, wo man die Workloads genau auf die Hardware abstimmen kann, eher hinderlich.

Ich gehe aber sowieso von einem Fake bzw Wunschdenken aus. Die GPU passt in keiner Weise (weder bei den Stream Prozessoren noch bei der Speicherbestückung/Bandbreite), die CPU (ein von 3.7 auf 3.1Ghz untertakteter 730 Expess Server abgeleiteter Chip) alleine hätte wohl alleine eine TDP, die das Budget der Konsole ausreizt. 5GB Ram sind eine sehr krumme Zahl, dies wäre höchstend bei addition von RAM und VRAM, also etwa 4+1 GB, möglich - aber da steht bei den Grafikchips ja was anderes...


----------



## Dan23 (11. November 2012)

Die Slides sind totaler FAKE!
Nichts davon stimmt!


----------



## Almdudler2604 (11. November 2012)

denke auch das die finalen frequenzen der cpu /gpu zwecks tdp eher nüchtern ausfallen werden. mehr als 2,5Ghz Cpu und 700/800mhz gpu werden es wohl nicht werden.


----------



## Low (11. November 2012)

Pas89 schrieb:
			
		

> 380W wäre aber ziemlich viel, falls das in irgendeiner Konsole der Fall sein sollte bin ich auch die Kühlung, Größe und Lautstärke gepannt.



Deswegen werde ich erst die zweite oder eher die dritte Auflage der Playstation 4 kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2012)

Die dritte Auflage der PS3, also die Super Slim, ist eher eine billig Variante die ich auf keinen Fall kaufen würde, da es bei der PS4 wohl ähnlich sein wird würde ich die 2 Rev. kaufen.


----------



## D3N$0 (12. November 2012)

Nett gemachter Fake mit groben shnitzern, das hätte man mit ein wenig Backgroundwissen viel glaubwürdiger machen können. 
Naja 380W finde ich etwas zu hoch gegriffen. Aber die Sersten PS3 Modelle haben sich ja auch 208W genehmigt, von daher halte ich 180-250W für realistisch.


----------



## Low (12. November 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die dritte Auflage der PS3, also die Super Slim, ist eher eine billig Variante die ich auf keinen Fall kaufen würde, da es bei der PS4 wohl ähnlich sein wird würde ich die 2 Rev. kaufen.



Wir beide meinen was amderes, von der "Großen" 190 W Version gibt es 5 Auflagen, die 150W hat nochmal mehrere Auflagen danach kommen die Slim Versionen mit 96 Watt und 76 Watt und danach erst die Super Slim. 30. Auflage bzw. Modell oder wie auch immer.

Ich werde die erste PS4 Version mit dem höchsten verbrauch überspringen und wenn mir die nächste gefällt die nehmen und wenn nicht die dritte. Bis zur Slim warte ich nicht.


----------

